# Philharmonic Audio - Dennis Murphy's new speaker company



## GranteedEV

Philharmonic Audio

I think these are going to be some top notch speakers. 3-ways with open back midrange (like the Salk Soundscapes and the Jim Holtz Statements). Bass handled by 8" woofers in ML-TLs, and highs handled by excellent ribbon tweeters, and a very narrow dipole midrange. I'm willing to bet they will be some of the finest $1600 speakers out there. Dennis Murphy is well known as a DIY speaker designer and is also responsible for many of the well-known Salk sound speakers.


----------



## mdrake

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

I would love to hear a pair!!! Sounds like a combination of drivers.

Matt


----------



## tesseract

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

The Phil 1 is the "small" speaker in the line up.  It seems to be a better deal than the similarly priced SongTower. That says a lot to me.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Hey guys, just wanted let you know that I am a Salk/Dennis Murphy Fanboy!!!! However, my knowledge in speakers/equipment is limited.

I own and am very happy with Dennis Murphy's Bookshelf design CAOW1s DIY which he actually made for me. They are directly related to the Songtowers, which I have heard before. The reason for the purchase of the CAOW1s was because of the STs. These were most amazing towers. Hard to believe the sound from those little speakers...(well not so little) But it was there and was huge.

When I discovered Dennis was going to make a "retirement" speaker, I wondered what it was going to be. After meeting him and realizing he was a no-nonsense sort of guy, honest, straight forward, created crossover designer, I was more interested. After hearing the Phillys, what I call them, I knew this was my speaker and within my budget actually less and actually getting more for my money as I only needed a neutral black speaker.

I have heard the Philharmonic I in Dennis' home and the I and III at the CAF. And, since I already own a GR Research DIY Direct Servo, I only needed the II as I want the RAAL tweet, but not the Scanspeak woofer.

I have met both Jim Salk and Dennis Murphy and they are both truly upstanding, trustworthy designers who take pride in their work and I trust them implicitly in making the best equipment with the highest quality for the best price!!!

When and where possible take a listen and you may agree with me and Sterophile!

Just wanted to add my thoughts here and I do hope they will be taken with my humble, limited understanding in mind.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## fusseli

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> Philharmonic Audio
> 
> I think these are going to be some top notch speakers. 3-ways with open back midrange (like the Salk Soundscapes and the Jim Holtz Statements). Bass handled by 8" woofers in ML-TLs, and highs handled by excellent ribbon tweeters, and a very narrow dipole midrange. I'm willing to bet they will be some of the finest $1600 speakers out there. Dennis Murphy is well known as a DIY speaker designer and is also responsible for many of the well-known Salk sound speakers.


Sounds like an excellent setup. Good name too! Surprised nobody else has tried such a name.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



fusseli said:


> Sounds like an excellent setup. Good name too! Surprised nobody else has tried such a name.


Well, fusseli, I am about to find out. I just pulled the trigger on a pair of Philharmonic IIs as I wanted the RAAL tweet. They should be ready around October and living just down the road, I can pick them up and save shipping. Most are ordering the IIIs for the extra bass with the scanspeak revelator.

I will be picking up the center soon to match as they will dub as theater and 2channel listening. Hope for 2 channel I will be trying the Musical Paradise 401 tube amp for that.

If anyone is thinking of these don't wait too long as I think Dennis is getting a little backed up already, which doesn't surprise me knowing his reputation.

In any case one might know that a donation of the sale goes to Washington Metropolitan Philharmonic Orchestra of which he is a member in the Viola section. They are non-profit. I will also mention that he donates to the SPCA on other projects, (I think) as well. 

To add.....from what I understand Dennis will be starting his own forum soon for feedback.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



woodsart said:


> I will be picking up the center soon to match as they will dub as theater and 2channel listening. Hope for 2 channel I will be trying the Musical Paradise 401 tube amp for that.


IMO tubes are a fun novelty, but if you want to really bring speakers to life with tubes you need extremely, heavy, high powered tubes. 15wpc is going to limit your dynamics as the Philharmonics are only 87.5 db/2.83v/m - a max SPL of less than 90db at 10ft away means dynamic transients would be pretty neutered. Additionally tubes can have an adverse effect on the sound of the speaker itself - i'm sure that's not what you want!

I strongly recommend trying something like a pair of Hypex UCD700 modules perhaps.

Good luck with your Philharmonics though! No doubt they're the type of speakers you could own forever!


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> IMO tubes are a fun novelty, but if you want to really bring speakers to life with tubes you need extremely, heavy, high powered tubes. 15wpc is going to limit your dynamics as the Philharmonics are only 87.5 db/2.83v/m - a max SPL of less than 90db at 10ft away means dynamic transients would be pretty neutered. Additionally tubes can have an adverse effect on the sound of the speaker itself - i'm sure that's not what you want!
> 
> I strongly recommend trying something like a pair of Hypex UCD700 modules perhaps.
> 
> Good luck with your Philharmonics though! No doubt they're the type of speakers you could own forever!


Thanks Mr. G, I will surely check these amps out. When I meant "hopefully" meaning positive research would, of course, determine the amp to purchase. I have bookshelves for the 301 with upgraded tubes and really enjoy the sound. An audiophile I am not:rolleyesno:, however, I do enjoy quality sound. 

The designer of the Musical Paradise said that the 401 should not be a problem driving the Phillys...that is his opinion and since I won't receive the speakers till mid October I have time to do more research. And, as you said to bring the speakers to life, I might have to look elsewhere. The amp (s) would only drive the 2 Phillys.

I have 2 other amps/receivers for the theater.

You have also raised an interesting question as most of my listening, including the theater, is approximately 10 feet. Of course should I decide on the 401 it is only for 2 channel listening at normal levels.

But, thank you for your input, these purchases are a good size investment for me and Dennis' speakers deserve the proper power.

Robert


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Now if you could tell me what kind of Coffee Expresso machine to buy, I will be in great shape.......:dontknow: He He!!!!


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



woodsart said:


> You have also raised an interesting question as most of my listening, including the theater, is approximately 10 feet. Of course should I decide on the 401 it is only for 2 channel listening at normal levels.


I guess it does depend on what genre of music you listen to. For example, a lot of pop music is already compressed to a point where we need to turn the volume down. In such a scenario, even 75-80db max volumes might be barely "bareable" and thus I think 15w is enough. Compressed music is difficult to listen to at higher volumes.

But for more dynamic music, like a lot of classical, I think you want to be able to handle dynamic transients at lifelike levels. Even if the average level is close to 65-75db, the peaks can go over 100db at times and are really exciting. Personally I would feed the Philharmonics with at least 38 volts from a quality amplifier. Since they are a 4 ohm load in much of the frequency range where dynamic transients exist, that means they need to be capable of about 370wpc into 4 ohms @ 0.1% THD - this usually means high current amps rated around 220+w into 8 ohms

High power amps are expensive. There's a certain group of people who will tell you that power is only needed for movies, but I personally beg to differ.

For movies, I don't know if you listen at reference levels, but peaks are even louder - about 105db. I personally listen about 7db below reference levels for movies so the above would be enough power for me. I would not attempt to drive these speakers to reference levels - it would require 64.5V of input, or about 1100w into 4 ohms - kinda ridiculous!!! If movies at reference levels are someone's goal, they really need sensitive, high efficiency speakers. But movies at a few DB (5) below reference levels imo would sound great with the philharmonics fed 370wpc into 4 ohms!!

Luckily, these days we've got companies like emotiva and outlaw making very low priced high powered amps. To think that the XPA-2, which delivers a very clean 500w into 4 ohms, is only $800, amazes me.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> I guess it does depend on what genre of music you listen to. For example, a lot of pop music is already compressed to a point where we need to turn the volume down. In such a scenario, even 75-80db max volumes might be barely "bareable" and thus I think 15w is enough. Compressed music is difficult to listen to at higher volumes.
> 
> I do listen to classical occasionally, but not much. But my taste varies from one end of the spectrum to the other. From Acappella to the more colored dance music to Chill on Pandora/Grooveshark, solos....Ike Quebec, Canadian Brass, Deadmau5, etc. (lots there), and of course Nora!!!!Love great solos!
> 
> But for more dynamic music, like a lot of classical, I think you want to be able to handle dynamic transients at lifelike levels. Even if the average level is close to 65-75db, the peaks can go over 100db at times and are really exciting. Personally I would feed the Philharmonics with at least 38 volts from a quality amplifier. Since they are a 4 ohm load in much of the frequency range where dynamic transients exist, that means they need to be capable of about 370wpc into 4 ohms @ 0.1% THD - this usually means high current amps rated around 220+w into 8 ohms
> 
> I am not into classical as much, however, I get the point, and these things will be considered.
> 
> High power amps are expensive. There's a certain group of people who will tell you that power is only needed for movies, but I personally beg to differ.
> 
> I completely agree with you!
> 
> For movies, I don't know if you listen at reference levels, but peaks are even louder - about 105db. I personally listen about 7db below reference levels for movies so the above would be enough power for me. I would not attempt to drive these speakers to reference levels - it would require 64.5V of input, or about 1100w into 4 ohms - kinda ridiculous!!! If movies at reference levels are someone's goal, they really need sensitive, high efficiency speakers. But movies at a few DB (5) below reference levels imo would sound great with the philharmonics fed 370wpc into 4 ohms!!
> 
> Basically probably less than reference levels, my wife can't take it too loud.
> 
> Luckily, these days we've got companies like emotiva and outlaw making very low priced high powered amps. To think that the XPA-2, which delivers a very clean 500w into 4 ohms, is only $800, amazes me.


Well, funny you should mention in that theater system I have a Emotiva XPA-5, how would that do? In there now are just the Infinity Primus towers/center series speakers and the XPA-5 does a very good job driving those, not much on the volume though as it not necessary with this amp. The receiver is an Onkyo 806 and the XPA really took the sound to another level.

My biggest problem in adding 2 more amps, I just don't have any more room and I am pushing the line with my wife as sit is. And when she sees the Phillys, well you know what I mean. So, I would have to narrow it down to one amp.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

an XPA-5 would work great. they are 300w into 4 ohm so at 9.5 ft away they will hit peaks of 100db.

If you get even closer, like 7 ft away, anything with 150w into 4 ohm should cut it. Not only that, but you will impove the direct-to-reflected ratio of sound reaching your ears, improving fidelity!!


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Thanks, G., I will definitely give it a try, as aforementioned they should be ready around October and I will be happy to include pics and a review.

Robert


----------



## tesseract

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Maybe I'm missing something, but with a mere $200 bump for the RAAL Phil 2, I can't imagine anyone choosing the Phil 1 Fountek very often.


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



tesseract said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but with a mere $200 bump for the RAAL Phil 2, I can't imagine anyone choosing the Phil 1 Fountek very often.


It's a $400 bump ($1600 v $2000) and the fountek itself is an outstanding tweeter. A lot of people don't have a clue what a "RAAL" is, but might be inclined to buy the cheapest philharmonic speaker.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> It's a $400 bump ($1600 v $2000) and the fountek itself is an outstanding tweeter. A lot of people don't have a clue what a "RAAL" is, but might be inclined to buy the cheapest philharmonic speaker.


GranteedEv, I can surely attest to the quality sound of the fountek, if it were the only tweet available, I would be very happy with it and the Philharmonic I's.


----------



## tesseract

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> It's a $400 bump ($1600 v $2000) and the fountek itself is an outstanding tweeter. A lot of people don't have a clue what a "RAAL" is, but might be inclined to buy the cheapest philharmonic speaker.


The Fountek is recognized as a very good ribbon. But anyone that is looking at Philharmonic and doesn't question the difference or pay due diligence to find out about the RAAL... is in the wrong hobby.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

I agree, the Fountek is a very good tweeter and after I had made my decision on the Philly II, I became indecisive a bit, but Dennis got me back on the right track again. Said the II was the best deal of the three. And I didn't want to miss out on having a RAAL to play with.


----------



## jackfish

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Their website is down. Not a good sign.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Think the webmaster is constantly working on it, anyway it's only temporary and is fine now.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Also like to share a pic of Dennis' new monitors I and II.

Monitor I is a PE express cabinet .5 with a Fountek tweet and a 7" Seas woofer.

Monitor II is also PE express cabinet .75 (for more bass), with same drivers.

Pic included.

I have ordered along with the Philly IIs a pair the Monitor IIs, (pictured with a Philly III).

If all goes well I shall receive them within 2 weeks....just in time for Christmas....Whoohoo!!!:T


----------



## Jstslamd

Crazy off wall question. Are these somehow related to the philharmonic orchestra from Philadelphia?


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



Jstslamd said:


> Crazy off wall question. Are these somehow related to the philharmonic orchestra from Philadelphia?


Jstslamd, Dennis Murphy is a volunteering member of the Washington Philharmonic Metropolitan Orchestra of which he is a member of the Viola Section.

So I would say there is some relation there as the orchestra is non-profit and with each speaker sold he makes a donation.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## bambino

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Sure wish i had seen this thread before i made my last major speaker purchace i bet they would give the Paradigm Studio 100's a run for there money.:spend:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



bambino said:


> Sure wish i had seen this thread before i made my last major speaker purchace i bet they would give the Paradigm Studio 100's a run for there money.:spend:


Hey, can't speak for all of us, but myself, I'm hoping that this IS my last major speaker purchase. I think my wife is done,.....well with the major one ......:innocent: (Did I say that?)

The Phillys are special speakers indeed and I will report back here, hopefully within 2 weeks, with a a full report.

Heard great things about the P-100s too!


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



woodsart said:


> Hey, can't speak for all of us, but myself, I'm hoping that this IS my last major speaker purchase. I think my wife is done,.....well with the major one ......:innocent: (Did I say that?)
> 
> The Phillys are special speakers indeed and I will report back here, hopefully within 2 weeks, with a a full report.
> 
> Heard great things about the P-100s too!


Very interested in what you think of these Phils. I might be in the market for the II's at tax time.


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



bambino said:


> Sure wish i had seen this thread before i made my last major speaker purchace i bet they would give the Paradigm Studio 100's a run for there money.:spend:


 I don't think you would have resisted the Studio 100s anyways :nono:


----------



## bambino

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> I don't think you would have resisted the Studio 100s anyways :nono:


You know me far to well my friend.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

tcarcio,

What I think of them.....I believe I have gone a bit overboard already in my opinion, but if you want to hear it again, nah, wouldn't do that until I can give a more concise review after listening to them in my own home!

But.......:bigsmile: to reinterate, I have heard the I and the III and could very well live with either. Since I have a sub I took the II to experience the RAAL. I have heard several of Dennis' designs and can honestly say they are superb. The Soundscape is well Salk's amazing wonder.....The Songtower, the speaker that captured me, (still a prisoner), The CAOW1s (DIY), listen to them every day, and now more his own creations. (I am a fanboy)!:rofl2:

I am replacing the CAOW1s, regretably with the Monitor IIs as I think I will like the fountek over the OW2s. And the larger 7" seas will produce more bass. I really think I can live the the CAOW1s though, but, hey as a friend said, 'I wish I wouldn't have seen these, now I have the upgrade fever again".

tcarcio, do not think you will go wrong the IIs, but I will give a full review when I get them. And, maybe in the "Official Philharmonic Audio Thread" when it is up and running.


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

I guess then you might be a bit biased...:whistling: I will still look forward to your opinion once you have them setup in your HT. :T Also some pics would be nice. :clap:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



tcarcio said:


> I guess then you might be a bit biased...:whistling: I will still look forward to your opinion once you have them setup in your HT. :T Also some pics would be nice. :clap:


Sure, but, the finish is the basic black. Most of our furniture is black antique. The Monitors will be piano gloss, but they will be in the office area to replace the CAOW1s. I will enclose more pics of the Phillys and the Monitor 2s, when I get them.


----------



## bigbang

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Has anyone had contact as of late regarding purchasing Philharmonic speakers?

I just learned of these the other day and am thinking VERY hard about purchasing the "2" site unseen. However the email I sent to the addy on the web site was kicked back.

I want to replace my ever aging Carver Amazing Platinums, and it is down to Salk, VMPS, and now possibly these.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



bigbang said:


> Has anyone had contact as of late regarding purchasing Philharmonic speakers?
> 
> I just learned of these the other day and am thinking VERY hard about purchasing the "2" site unseen. However the email I sent to the addy on the web site was kicked back.
> 
> I want to replace my ever aging Carver Amazing Platinums, and it is down to Salk, VMPS, and now possibly these.


Dennis will reply shortly, the email should be ok, don't understand, unless the webmaster is working on the site.

Hang tight.


----------



## DennisMurphy

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Hi I'm not sure why your e-mail would have crashed. I've been receiving messages regularly. Please do try again. I would be very happy to answer any questions you have. Cheers, Dennis


----------



## tesseract

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Glad you could join us, Dennis!


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Philly I and II cabinets are due in tomorrow, fingers crossed!!!!:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## zieglj01

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



woodsart said:


> Philly I and II cabinets are due in tomorrow, fingers crossed!!!!:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


And all this around Christmas time!


----------



## bigbang

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

:waiting:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Hopefully we will all hear from Dennis tomorrow some gooooooooooood news!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Well now the enclosures will be delivered on Monday......waiting, waiting......and more waiting. I feel for you guys who have little patience. It must be hard.:hissyfit:

If you are on the fence and can order now do it, Dennis said December is slammed!


----------



## bigbang

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Any word on the boxes?


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



bigbang said:


> Any word on the boxes?


Yes, the enclosures are in and he is working steadily!!:T


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

I sure wish the lower cabinet was a few inches shorter in depth (15-18"). I have been looking at the Salk Veracity HT3 and the Phil 2 and 3's but that lower cabinet depth of the Phil's is killing the wife's room design.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



pxj said:


> I sure wish the lower cabinet was a few inches shorter in depth (15-18"). I have been looking at the Salk Veracity HT3 and the Phil 2 and 3's but that lower cabinet depth of the Phil's is killing the wife's room design.


I completely understand as I am having the same size problem with my placement as well. 

Dennis said the cabinet volume was necessary, so that is it. I will be working them in somehow, regardless! 

"Toeing in" is the only way for me and I think they will be fine as his speakers produce a huge sound stage anyway.

Lovely plants work good for covering a big butt and is a good WAF factor too!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Agree Woodsart. Plants good work or have the speaker cabinet match the golden oak floors.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



pxj said:


> Agree Woodsart. Plants good work or have the speaker cabinet match the golden oak floors.


Yep, the first thing my wife asks is what color, how tall, and how big is it? Ha Ha LOL!

As you can see the lovely plants:crying:.....


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Wanted to share this review from another forum.....by

metro gnome .....

Philharmonic 2 - listening impressions 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This is my first post to this forum. I have posted only once or twice to other audio forums but I have read about Dennis Murphy’s designs for many years, noting the Ellis 1801 and his designs for Salk audio. When I learned about his launching of the Philharmonics, the combination of Dennis’ reputation and plus very favorable pricing, I made the bold decision to order a pair without auditioning them.

The Philharmonic 2 speakers arrived 5 weeks ago. Dennis Murphy had customized his design for us with custom cabinets (walnut veneer boxes with black lacquer fronts), and with upgraded components, including Sonicap, Jantzen Superior caps and some Mundorf silver/oil caps for tweeter bypass.

First, I will describe our set-up and listening habits. Our listening room has a 10’ ceiling height and is roughly 13’ by 21’. The speakers are roughly 7’ apart on a long wall. I don’t often listen to “audiophile recordings”. Much of what I listen to may not be perfectly recorded. 

I had never before owned full range speakers. Instead, I had been using monitors, initially ProAc 1SC and most recently, Usher BE718 (original model, not the one marketed in the US with updated crossover). After about a year, I replaced the Be tweeters with Usher’s “Diamond” tweeters. 

The ProAc 1sc is extremely engaging but has limitations. As with most mini monitors, the upper octaves are slightly exaggerated and the mid-base is boosted to compensate for the lack of deep base. In all, they are very musical with the right equipment and when playing the right music. However, the treble can be a bit bright and may lack desired sheen for brass. The Ushers, on the other hand, have a somewhat warm midrange, an occasional hard upper midrange, and a Be tweeter that, at times, sounds a bit aggressive. 

Currently, I use a Buffalo DAC with Arduino Volume control and a Pass F5 (my Buffalo DAC is built for higher output to compensate for its lack of gain). As you may know, the Pass F5 delivers only 25 watts, 8 ohms, 40 watts, 4 ohms. I chose the Philharmonic 2 rather than the 3 because of its higher efficiency. You may wonder how the low power output of the Pass F5 can drive the Philharmonics; for my listening habits they perform beautifully.

Impressions of the Philharmonic 2:
The Philharmonics deliver sound that is very even across all spectrums, without perceivable emphasis in any frequency. They are extremely smooth without rounding things off and produce a sound that is clean, free of grain, and without harsh edges. , They are also extremely transparent and rich with detail.

Prior to the Philharmonics, some of my favorite violin recordings were hard to listen to. Renaud Capucon’s Brahms Violin Sonata (Virgin) sounded thin and hard. The same was true of his rather bright Mozart concertos. With the Philharmonics, the violin loses it’s etch, gains detail and airiness, and projects its woody resonance. 

In Christian Tetzlaff and Leif Ove Andsnes’ recording of Bartok’s violin sonata, the Philharmonics deliver the voice of Tetzlaff’s violin from soft whisper, without blurring any detail, to intense attack, without a hint of harshness or glare. They also reveal Andsnes’ extremely dynamic, sometimes ferocious piano playing with great articulation and clarity, without overshadowing the violin. Listening to this piece on the Philharmonics is truly thrilling.

I often listen to solo piano recordings. The philharmonics appear capable of delivering the instrument’s full spectrum. (I had been previously been accustomed to listening on monitors.) With the Philharmonics, I am able to hear more detail and better articulation from the left hand, plus an incredible but natural sounding shimmer from the RAAL tweeters.

In Leif Ove Andsnes’ recording of Grieg’s lyric pieces, recorded in Grieg's drawing room on his own Steinway model B, the Philharmonics were able to produce the piano’s bell-like treble and rich mid-register. This is especially evident in “Homesickness” (op57), and “The Brook” (op62).

In Jean-Efflam Bavouzet’s recording of Ravel’s “Jeux d'eaux” on a 1901 Steinway D, the Philharmonics produce breathtakingly shimmering highs. In Bavouzet's Haydn sonatas (Chandos), I was able to hear the bright and vivid Yamaha CFIIIS with the superbly fast and nimble action for which it is known. 

In Sviatoslav Richter's incomparable 1971 recording of Schumann’s Symphonic Etudes, the Philharmonics deliver a lower range with detail, richness and clarity that I had never known was there. In my first listening it drew me in, immersed me completely, and left me with an incredible high.

I recently acquired a recording of Janacek’s Sinfonietta, by Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, (Orfeo). (I am interested in this piece because it is referenced repeatedly in Haruki Murakami’s novel IQ84.) In its final movement, in its climax, 12 trumpets in unison play across the broad sound stage. The Philharmonics deliver the trumpet’s metallic shine and the full sonic splendor of this live performance 

The Philharmonics are no less remarkable with vocal performances. In Christian Gerhaher’s recording of Mahler’s Lieder, his baritone voice comes through with, richness, clarity and conviction. In “Um Mitternacht”, the emotion in Gerhaher’s voice comes across with breathtaking and piercing anguish. 

In Alban Berg's Seven Early Songs, performed by Barbara Bonney, (“Nacht”, “Die Nachtgail”), her warm and crystalline voice soars before you with incredible grace and ease. The Philharmonics deliver this performance with an intimacy and immediacy, as if you were there, able to hear and see the shape of her mouth. 

Last but not least, in Billy Holiday’s “Lady in Satin,” the Philharmonics reveal clarity and definition in the bass that I had not heard before in this recording. They also reveal a fragility in her husky voice that magnifies the impact of this deeply moving performance. 

With these speakers, I find myself listening to music from beginning to end. I become so fully drawn in that I forget about the equipment entirely, as it no longer seems to stand between me and the performance. For this, I would like to thank Dennis Murphy, for this wonderful pair of speakers and for his willingness to work with us so generously throughout the process".


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Great feedback.. :bigsmile:I also have the Usher Usher BE718 DMD using a pair of Quicksilver monoblocks and a quicksilver pre. Love the sound but do want to move into the Phil 2 as well.... Any reports with the Phils demo'd with Spanish guitar music/blues would be helpful


----------



## tsweers89

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

One question. Do they offer a center channel? Im planning on purchasing the phil 2's but not seeing a matching center. Which is needed in my set-up


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



tsweers89 said:


> One question. Do they offer a center channel? Im planning on purchasing the phil 2's but not seeing a matching center. Which is needed in my set-up


Hello,

Yes, a center has been designed, but the cabinets are awaiting construction, however, if you need it now, then Dennis might be able work out something. So an email would be necessary! 

He will be more available after the 30th of December, but could answer sooner.

And, I will also need a center as well.

At this point, it looks like I will picking up my Phils 2s, and the Philharmonitor 2s the first of the New Year, so I am very anxious, it has been a long journey and wait and I know it will be worth every penny of it!!

Good luck!


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Also, I think there were 2 offerings for the center channel the Philharmonitor 1 or 2 and the one with 2 Seas Prestige woofers both designs using the Fountek with them.

Things may change depending on the demand.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Well, it seems it is pick up time, so I am excited.....whooohooo!!!!!

This weekend I will be picking up the Philly 2s and Philharmonitor 2s!!!!!


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



> This weekend I will be picking up the Philly 2s and Philharmonitor 2


 can't wait to hear the reports on the Philharmonitor 2, but of course a report on the Phil 2 will be appreciated.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

And....lots of pics too!!!

And my avatar will definitely change.

However, there is a slight possibility I might have to make an emergency trip to Texas, hopefully not, but if so I will have to wait.......again!!! :rolleyesno:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Hey,

For those who are wondering what happened and do not read the other threads, I did not make it to Dennis', had a death in the family, however, this Sunday is the day.

They are ready and sound good!

I will add pics Sunday!

FYI.....A "new" Philharmonic 2 Review:

http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/speakers/messages/31/312584.html


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

I would really like your opinion of the monitors as well as the Phil's your getting..


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



pxj said:


> I would really like your opinion of the monitors as well as the Phil's your getting..


You will have them!:bigsmile:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

:rofl: Ecstatic!!!


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

nice pictures as well


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



pxj said:


> nice pictures as well


I will tomorrow with my initial thoughts, but for now I couldn't be more impressed!

I feel like I have been saturated by immersion in a liquid/steep of enveloping music/movies til I am exhausted.

I will have pics as you guys will be stunned by the Philhamonitor 2's size, appearance and performance.

And the finish of the 2s, well, pics won't do justice with the cabinet quality and finish. The grills are really nice.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Good morning everyone.....Wow! I am still exhausted....must be the age...ugh!!!

Carrying in those bottoms of the 2s was a challenge, almost didn't make it. Not as heavy as they are ackward!!! No WAF there, sorry, Dennis!

First impressions of the Philhamonitors just took my breath away. I thought the CAOW1s were big for monitors, but these are enormous and the sound was too. I really.....really like the Fountek and bass, well while at Dennis' he took those babies down to 28hz successfully. The pictures on the wall rattled!

I said I wanted more bass to avoid a sub and he did it.

Watched a movie with the Philharmonic 2 towers, the ape, one don't bother with it. I was very pleased as you were more immersed in the movie rather listen to speakers (7). 

Then more music with the Onk/XPA-5 via Pure audio mode, 2 channel only, no sub. Felt like all 7 speakers were banging away.

So, far there is no issues, very happy with everything.

Oh, Ben found a new friend and my wife likewise......I will up load a couple of pics, he sure has grown, no more puppy there!

I will continue to experiement, but it will be awhile for me to give my full account. Lots of moving around and such.

Pics following..........


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Woodsart, you got the Phil's 2 and 2 monitors right, what are you doing for a center channel ?


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Some pics........


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Yes, I did and I ordered the center channel.


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Wow - those are some gorgeous speakers..... :T:T

Can't wait for your full account on them!


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Thanks, I could not be happier, and yes I will give my thoughts, that will take me awhile.

I just don't know where one can get such quality and superb sound for less.

This, if in one's budget, is just unbeatable!


----------



## pxj

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

So how is Dennis going to do the center ?


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



pxj said:


> So how is Dennis going to do the center ?


2 5" Seas woofers and a fountek!

He said it works nicely with the Phils.......he said.......


"I have a small MTM horizontal design with the Fountek tweeter and the Seas ER15 woofers and a slotted front port, but the cabinet will have to be custom made domestically until I can get delivery on some Asian cabinets. I'm not sure of the price yet, but it would be around $500 initially. "


----------



## Nuance

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Once again (I've posted in other threads), those speakers are awesome, Robert! No one is more deserving than you, and I am thrilled you're loving them. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Thanks, Brandon, they are improving my ears!!!:bigsmile:

Couldn't be more thrilled. The monitors are "tickling my innerds" as I am using the Musical Paradise MK2 with them and wow, they are stunning the founted is a sweet little tweet! The 7" seas, well, simply marvelous with beautiful tight... clear...... clean..... bass....even with tubes! and of course the MSII+!

Still adjusting, got some pads today for the Phil2s, so we will see, spikes might be next or Herbies Audio Lab dots, dunno, just experimenting. They sound....well....just wonderful....don't know what to do with myself, so many speakers, back and forth.....back and forth.....listening to one set and comparing another, 

Gail asked what did I do today, but I just can't say. She knows!!!:yikes:

Like I said Dennis has winners, the Philharmonitors could be pricey, but, but, the quality is unsurpassed with his design and sound! They sound like the songtowers, which if it weren't for God, I could have worshipped, but that ant gonna happen, not even Dennis, sorry DM!!!:rofl2:

And, finally, I have my dream speakers and I think I will be happy for a very long time....to death do us part!!!:nono:


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Hey Rob, Any more impressions of the new Phils now that you have had them a few day's?


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Hey, I can give you lots of impressions, all of them would be good!!!:sarcastic:

I am currently composing a review. I will post it shortly, hopefully.

I have also posted my impressions on some of the other forums, so my review would be pretty obviously positive.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Dennis Murphy's Philharmonic 2 

Review

By Robert Woods (woodsart)

THE SEARCH: 

For a few years I have been looking for an affordable great sounding theater package, since I have owned onkyo, infinity and the WAF-1s. And, as my evolution process progressed, I discovered many aspects about speakers. I learned the 3 fronts are most important and auditioning is important....or is it. (Still learning).

But, first I should say I heard the Phil 1 and 3s before I made my final decision.

My most favorite speakers before the Phil2s, that I owned, were the Infinity Primus line of speakers. I read a lot about them and took the plunge, was not sorry. Amazing sound designed by an amazing company. Perfect entry level speakers for theater....I called them the High End Entry Level speaker system and these were a purchase sight un-seen/unheard! 

Also, the CAOW1 Monitors, a very, very, nice speaker indeed, a Dennis Murphy original, of course.

Then came the little WAF-1s, liked them so much got another pair and they are still playing a role as my surrounds in the theater.

Some of my speaker auditions included......Cambridge audio monitors, Wilson audio monitors/towers, Salk Soundscape (just listened at Dennis'), Salk Songtowers, GR Research N3 towers and the N2X Monitors, Swans, the Philharmonic 1 and the Philharmonic 3. There are others, but, unfortunitely I have lost my list. These are all good speakers, very good speakers and excellent speakers. 

MODEST EQUIPMENT/LISTENING AREA:

My equipment is quite modest and includes an Onkyo 806 receiver/Emotiva XPA-5, Panasonic Blu-ray player and a Sansung 50" plazma TV. Internet provider is Comcast with Xfinity. My sub is GR Research DIY 12" Servo.

Most of the review includes, not limited to, Pandora Internet streaming, since my current CD collection somewhat sparse and located in the PC/Office area where the Philharmonitor 2s are. 

The room size is approximately 20 X 24, hardwood, with 9' ceilings. I have no room treatments.

The PHILHARMONIC II SPEAKERS:

When Dennis emailed and said they were ready, we had a death in the family, so I had to postpone til the next weekend, so my wife and took advantage to make it a weekend. 

I must say Dennis is very hospitable indeed.....lunch and a dog for entertaining!!! What more could one ask? 

However, he was worried that there was not enough room packed in their original boxes, so I had to forgo those in order to get the Phillys home with one trip. But we did it and they all fit nicely and made it home without a scratch....Dennis knows how I am about that!
The problem was carrying them inside....ugh, very heavy, but I managed. I could see the look on Gail's face as I hooked them up. But I told her we will work the aesthetics out and we did. 

They sounded as expected and it was love at first sight/ear or two......end review!!!! He He......just kidding!

I will attempt to give my thoughts on some songs that stood out....but first I will say one of my pet peeves is harsh/unnatural..... Piano/violin straining on one's ears. And, I think I speak for the most of us.

And, in an orchestral setting.....individual notes/instruments/voices rather than a jungle of sound just ringing distortion!!!! Whew, glad that is over!

First, "Lake Erie Rainfall" by Jim Brickman.......The intro with keys hitting the strings was very lifelike, clear and non-distorted. Some hard hits on the strings one could actually hear hammers hitting on the higher notes. Me likey that!!!! The Phils passed that with flying colors!!!

The next song, "Que Misterio" a tango by Tango Jointz.......nice drums and click click, harmonica, guitar and piano. Orchestral background, really good separate instrumental clarity and preciseness! Really loved this song, so I added it to my favorites.

"Ceremonial Fanfare For Brass Ensemble" by Aaron Copeland......Ahhhh, now we are kicking or tooting! Love brass and the Philly's did too.The RAALs really shines with these trumpets in the higher register, precise and excellent! The trombones are another favorite, bursting with energy a real favorite of mine.

"Dark Fire" by Strung & Farah on Worldbeat Radio/Pandora.......This song had a Samba sound that one would love to chill by. The drums were quick, precise, tight and exactly what to expect with these excellent speakers right from the start of this song. Perfect violin reproduction by the RAALs. I use to hate when a song started with a violin or any piano, but not any more.

"Keep On Moving" by Bob Marley....... Very nice, smooth, snappy song. All of the drivers the RAAL, Neo8, SB Acoustic Woofer, seem to be in harmony with this song. The Phillys work very well with all these styles of stations....../reggae/Caribbean/Dub/Dancehall/Techno/Trance/Electronica/Ambient/Electro/Club/Dance/Techno/Dubstep.


On Lowfish/Uberzone/Cirez D Radio.....The Phillys kept on pumping and delivering clean, clear, precise low notes, surprisingly very low notes!

"Air" by Jesse Cook......serenades with a fast repertoire of this guitar solo, no problem here, couldn't find a thing wrong with this song, except it didn't last as long as I would have liked and I couldn't play it again!

"Crazy Love" by Throat Culture, in Acapella.....the Neo8/SB Acoustic Woofer really shined, they just performed as expected. live.....live....live! Bout as good as I would ever want!

July London on "Easy Listening Radio"......with her "Oh baby" voice was very clean, right-in-front-of-you sounding. An old recording? Can't tell here as the Phillys are just doing their thing, I guess they are not scared of the older recorded stuff afterall.

On the 20th Century Radio........."Suite For Jazz Orchestra #1" by Demitry Shostakovich.......The violin and trumpet was just surperb with very high notes.....tonally correct like the real thing. 

This, of course is only 1/3 of the songs I listened to and made notes, but I think that is enough! I did not mention the ones with the EQ on Onkyo turned on. 

My thoughts on......Philharmonic Audio/Dennis Murphy!

I have been looking and talking for sometime now, particularly with DM. His reputation, being the no-nonsense person he is, meaning.....efficient, direct and quite tough when it comes to speaker design! He has really come up with winners and I am glad I am now a owner of one of the best speakers out there in this price range! The cabinetry is as good as any and better than most, very solid. All the drivers were installed to perfection.

The Philharmonic 2 speakers are.....well as Dennis said......"They sound pretty much exactly like the 3's unless there's a big bad bass drum whacking away. " So I feel like I got the bargain.

I think these are clear, clean, distinct throughout the audio spectrum, near perfect reproduction. The RAAL produced no edge or sharpness. The SB Woofer was smooth, extended, natural with no boominess, very tight. The NEO8 midrange, enveloping, lush and warm....was as good as Dennis could make it IMO.

These were my ears auditioning and obviously everyone's ears are very different. So, this is what I believe I heard and I hope this review helps someone in their decision making.

Honestly, there was no noticeable bloated low end, harsh unnatural midrange or ringing treble!

philharmonicaudio.com

Highly recommended!

P.S, this review is subject to change without notice 

Soon to be following the "NEW" Philharmonitor 2 review......


----------



## tesseract

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Thanks for taking the time to tell us about the new Philharmonic 2, woodsart. I can't wait to hear a a nice RAAL implemented speaker, sounds like you are having fun. :T

Looking forward to the Philharmonitor 2 review.


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Nice review Rob. I will be in the market for new speakers soon and I appreciate you taking the time to give us your opinions on the Phils. :T


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



tcarcio said:


> Nice review Rob. I will be in the market for new speakers soon and I appreciate you taking the time to give us your opinions on the Phils. :T


Your welcome, guys, hope this will help in your future purchases, however, I don't think you can find this quality anywhere at this price. Many of his clients have Salk's and I have heard them as well, and honestly, I could live with any of the Salk Line of speakers. The Songtower is an extraordinary speaker to say the least. 

I have now heard all three of Dennis' speakers Philharmonic I, II and III, actually 4, the philharmonitor II. And I would be thrilled to have either of them, but I just wanted to hear the RAAL and with the monitors, the Fountek. Glad I did, couldn't be happier.

Good luck on your search, you'll get there!

Rob


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Just wanted to add my thanks as well Rob - I have been following along with the thread to see what your impressions were as I am embarking on my speaker quest soon. Added the Phil's to my list - thanks for the review!

I will also anxiously await the Harmonitor II review. :bigsmile:


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



ALMFamily said:


> Just wanted to add my thanks as well Rob - I have been following along with the thread to see what your impressions were as I am embarking on my speaker quest soon. Added the Phil's to my list - thanks for the review!
> 
> I will also anxiously await the Harmonitor II review. :bigsmile:


Your welcome, my humble, in my own words, review is probably not the technical type most would like, but, I think I can honestly speak for most of us. 

We all want "live realizm". When we hear a violin, piano, dums, guitar, a trumpet, and a voice/voices, we want the reproduction as if we not only hear it, but also see it. That's real!

I believe the Philharmonics/Philharmonitors are in that caliber.

About the monitors, if something were to happen to them at this point, I would place my order immediately for another pair of the monitor 2s. 

I can also highly recommend the Philharmonitor 1s or the CAOW1s as would make killlllllllller surrounds for theater. The CAOW1s are really, really great monitors. 

Dennis said the fountek was more airy and for two channel I wanted to try it. Dennis is working on the center as I speak, using the 5" seas and the Fountek, which I love!!! Hope to have one in less than a month.

Hey, I didn't see your complete theater!!

Have you ever auditioned any of Dennis' designs, including Salks?

And, hey, if you get any of the phillys, you will want to listen to more music....trust me!


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



woodsart said:


> Your welcome, my humble, in my own words, review is probably not the technical type most would like, but, I think I can honestly speak for most of us.
> 
> We all want "live realizm". When we hear a violin, piano, dums, guitar, a trumpet, and a voice/voices, we want the reproduction as if we not only hear it, but also see it. That's real!
> 
> I believe the Philharmonics/Philharmonitors are in that caliber.
> 
> About the monitors, if something were to happen to them at this point, I would place my order immediately for another pair of the monitor 2s.
> 
> I can also highly recommend the Philharmonitor 1s or the CAOW1s as would make killlllllllller surrounds for theater. The CAOW1s are really, really great monitors.
> 
> Dennis said the fountek was more airy and for two channel I wanted to try it. Dennis is working on the center as I speak, using the 5" seas and the Fountek, which I love!!! Hope to have one in less than a month.
> 
> Hey, I didn't see your complete theater!!
> 
> Have you ever auditioned any of Dennis' designs, including Salks?
> 
> And, hey, if you get any of the phillys, you will want to listen to more music....trust me!


TBH - that's why I really liked your review. This is my 1st real HT build and your review was one I could read and understand.

The theater has a ways to go. :bigsmile: I wanted to get an earlier start auditioning speakers as I really want to listen to as much as I possibly can, and I really don't mind taking a bit of time to find something that makes me go :yay:.

I have not auditioned any of Dennis's designs as a matter of fact - the Songtowers are another that is on my list. 

So, after a quick google search, I did not come up with any info on the CAOW1s or Philharmonitors you mentioned above - do you have a link by chance? And, am I understanding correctly that Dennis is currently designing a center? That would be great news as I am not sure I can fit a Philly 2 in as my center under the screen, and I am strongly in favor of same brand speakers....


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



ALMFamily said:


> TBH - that's why I really liked your review. This is my 1st real HT build and your review was one I could read and understand.
> 
> The theater has a ways to go. :bigsmile: I wanted to get an earlier start auditioning speakers as I really want to listen to as much as I possibly can, and I really don't mind taking a bit of time to find something that makes me go :yay:.
> 
> I have not auditioned any of Dennis's designs as a matter of fact - the Songtowers are another that is on my list.
> 
> So, after a quick google search, I did not come up with any info on the CAOW1s or Philharmonitors you mentioned above - do you have a link by chance? And, am I understanding correctly that Dennis is currently designing a center? That would be great news as I am not sure I can fit a Philly 2 in as my center under the screen, and I am strongly in favor of same brand speakers....


I was TBH for sure, honestly speaking

Yes, Dennis is designing a center. He would be glad to fill you in with an email at philharmonicaudio.com

The CAOW1 is a diy speaker, that he also builds, info is found at murphyblaster.com, his original website. A similar one with a different woofer is the MBOW1. Dennis can build both of these for you. Both have the same sound signature of the Phillys and would make excellent surrounds. You might make a killer theater way under 5K with these without the sub cost that is 7.1 and you will never find a system could match it in that price range IMHO!!!!. 

And you probably would surprise yourself with a whole lot more 2 channel listening if you had such quality speakers. It happened to me as I never heard great quality, but when I did music became real to me again.

The Philharmonitor 1 and 2 are new and will be posted on the webside of philharmonicaudio.com. The only difference in the 2 is the cabinet size. They will be a bit pricey, I assume. He will also post measurements and prices as well there. But I must warn you they are not small monitors!

Hope this helps.


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



woodsart said:


> IThe CAOW1 is a diy speaker, that he also builds, info is found at murphyblaster.com, his original website. A similar one with a different woofer is the MBOW1. Dennis can build both of these for you. Both have the same sound signature of the Phillys and would make excellent surrounds. You might make a killer theater way under 5K with these without the sub cost that is 7.1 and you will never find a system could match it in that price range IMHO!!!!.


Hiquphons are still total overkill for surround speakers! I'd step down to the MB27s


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



GranteedEV said:


> Hiquphons are still total overkill for surround speakers! I'd step down to the MB27s


Yeah, those would probably be a better surround as they are smaller too, definitely for me as I have no room for stands. I assume Dennis would make those as well. However, I could only recommend the CAOW1s since I owned them. Have not heard the MB27s, but if Dennis designed them, then I would not have a problem, sight unseen!:T


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Philharmonitor 2

The Review

"Defining A Natural High Definition Listening Experience?"

This is what I will attempt to do in this my critiquing of these amazing Monitors.

Not too long ago Dennis Murphy retired and had planned a group of "retirement speakers", the Philharmonic 1, 2 and 3 and viola....Philharmonicaudio.com was born!

The 1 & 3 were a big hit at CAF by many who attended, Capital Audio Festival. I was there and the listening room was busy the entire time I was there. 

A "first" impression by John Atkinson from Stereophile realized what a bargain the Philharmonic 3s were.

Then, there was a request for a monitor, (not surprised), then the birth of the Philharmonitor 1, which was received quite well.....as mentioned below by the happy owner, don't think he would mind.......

"I finally had a chance to hook up the bookshelves. After a lengthy
break-in period and dialing in the sub and such, I must say I am very
impressed. I don't have the jargon to say explain what I am hearing. But
words such as: neutral; a very deep sound stage; fast and dynamic;
engrossing and just flat out musical is what keeps swirling around in
my head. Can only imagine what your floor standers must sound like....

The performance outweighs the cost"

I was very interested in these so, Dennis recommended a larger enclosure as I needed more bass and thus the Philharmonitor 2 was born!! The cabinet used was the Dayton 2 way curved gloss black from Parts Express .75' and will house the Seas Prestige ER18RNX Reed Paper Cone Woofer and the Fountek NeoCd3. Dennis will correct me if I am wrong. And, seems to me the most important ingredient is the meticulously created/designed crossover, which I believe is the basis for these Philharmonitor 2s outstanding audio performance.

Some music I listen to that impressed me, but first......what drives them..... My equipment is simple in the office area where the monitors are powered by.....a Musical Paradise MK2 Tube Amp 6.5wpc ...... HRT Music Streamer II+ DAC, Simplyphysics RCA cables and Asus Desktop CM6850, with Comcast as my provider. I stream Pandora, Grooveshark.com and onboard listening with the Jriver Media Player, which I highly recommend. I listen mostly to FLAC recordings.

"Somewhere Within" by Joe Bongiorno, starting with Piano, really nice with these monitors. The Founteks really shined, clean, precise and airy. Loved those ringing piano cords with no distortion that I could hear. Piano and violin is always an issue with me as most of the time, it just didn't sound clear and clean, but distorted. NOT with these, though.

"Ceremonial Fanfare" Trumpet and Trombones by Copeland. Very majestic, grand fanfare. The dissident, erie/airy notes produced by the trombones create great variation in this song and the forward trumpets bring on the chills. Both the Fountek and the Seas performed meticulous feats with this score. I love it.

"Bass Machine" by Techno Bass, very nice, clean solid low notes by hey these are not small monitors, they're huge and sound more like towers to me anyway, with the BIG sound/soundstage they produce.

"05 Basscadet" by Autechre, thump, thump....chicca Chang, plenty of every kind of squeaks, tings and tangs. The Fountek loved this and the Seas just deliver soothingly smooth and tight bass.

"Lowride", also Autechre, bold bass, nice, "where's the sub", one might say. But, not overpowering or earthshaking, but a good balance without the adjustments and quite enough without that "big bad bass" going on. Monitors being about 12" from the walls and 9' apart.

"Mechanism", by Lior Magal, Soundstage witht he Tube Amp and the MSII+ is just stunningly huge. Seems it's a good match for the monitors, thump, thump, such a "joy to enjoy", so much big, bold, clear sound even at the 9:00 volume position.

"Hallelujah" by Instrumental, Kind of like Kenny G's solo instrument that he uses, as it leads into this very laid back instrumental version, beautifully done and executed by these speakers.

Well, at this point maybe I should mention the room size which is approximately 11.5' X 11.5' 9' ceilings with carpet....(pic included).

Dennis has another winner....IMHO! Another pair of monitors....without flaws, dunno, but probably flawless to me would recommend with hesitation if you are looking for an incredible set of monitors for 2 channel listening with out a sub. They can handle just about anything and produce just about everything........beautifully.

There were issues with the 2 Genelax Gold Lion tubes, so they were removed and the stock tubes replaced them. At my surprise the Philharmonitor 2s didn't even notice....Ha Ha!!!! Instead they continued to astonish me with solid clean quality I know I will enjoy in the years to come, without a doubt.

I believe, to me and my ears, the Philharmonitor 2s offer all the ingredients for the best audiophile, musical experience that other speakers lack in one form or another of all the ones I have heard, except a few. 

The Philharmonic line of speakers have truly satisfied my audio needs. My journey was hard as there are other speakers that I could live with and almost did, but I am very happy I waited for Dennis' line and they "will" truly be classics some day. I also own the Philharmonic 2 floor standers too. 

Just a thought, I believe I could have been very happy with the Philharmonic 1 too, as the Fountek really does a smooth job with the highs in the violins, piano notes and trumpets! 

Congratulations Dennis Murphy for a job well done and thank you for my great speakers.

philharmonicaudio.com


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*

Thanks Rob for the review! Quick question as I do not see those on Dennis' website - what are the dimensions?


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's new speaker company*



ALMFamily said:


> Thanks Rob for the review! Quick question as I do not see those on Dennis' website - what are the dimensions?


Thanks, I try my best, but it is what it is.....my best.

Parts Express Dayton.......17H X 10" wide (4"in back), 14.5 D

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=302-731


----------



## Nuance

Robert,

Are you still the only one with the Philharmonitors in existence? So when is your center channel coming?


----------



## woodsart

Nuance said:


> Robert,
> 
> Are you still the only one with the Philharmonitors in existence? So when is your center channel coming?


It seems so, there is a monitor 1 out there as well with a satisfied customer. At least that is what i understand, however, I believe these 2s are equal as amazing as the towers in their size catagory. The Phil2s are obviously a lot more sound.

As I said two winner drivers, winner crossover design, excellent cabinet and design/finish and the quality one expects at high volume or lower volumes where every note is still smooth, strong and enjoyable. The fountek is one of a tweet, right now they are a toss up as to which I like best. The RAAL is driven with SS and the Monitors are with a tube/MSII, so that makes a huge difference to me. So I think if I hook up the Phil2s to a high quality tube I could compare the sound and I believe they will even be more enjoyable for me. I do love the RAAL with the movies as small things I haven't heard before I not only hear clearly, but seems more evident.

I am excited about getting the center channel. I have no pick up date as of yet, Del is working on it that is all I know for now.

Excited to read about the shootout, maybe a youtube video would be great with all you guys and comments, whatcha think????


----------



## Nuance

woodsart said:


> It seems so, there is a monitor 1 out there as well with a satisfied customer. At least that is what i understand, however, I believe these 2s are equal as amazing as the towers in their size catagory. The Phil2s are obviously a lot more sound.
> 
> As I said two winner drivers, winner crossover design, excellent cabinet and design/finish and the quality one expects at high volume or lower volumes where every note is still smooth, strong and enjoyable. The fountek is one of a tweet, right now they are a toss up as to which I like best. The RAAL is driven with SS and the Monitors are with a tube/MSII, so that makes a huge difference to me. So I think if I hook up the Phil2s to a high quality tube I could compare the sound and I believe they will even be more enjoyable for me. I do love the RAAL with the movies as small things I haven't heard before I not only hear clearly, but seems more evident.
> 
> I am excited about getting the center channel. I have no pick up date as of yet, Del is working on it that is all I know for now.
> 
> Excited to read about the shootout, maybe a youtube video would be great with all you guys and comments, whatcha think????


Ha - I never thought about a youtube video. I'll ask around to see if anyone is interested in something like that.

Man - those Philharmonitors are super sweet. I wonder how the Fountek ribbon compares to the LCY ribbon in my SongTower's?


----------



## woodsart

Nuance said:


> Ha - I never thought about a youtube video. I'll ask around to see if anyone is interested in something like that.
> 
> Man - those Philharmonitors are super sweet. I wonder how the Fountek ribbon compares to the LCY ribbon in my SongTower's?


Well Bro, if I had packing I would send them to you.....if I could ever depart with them!!!:crying:

And, you won't have a fountek to compare with at the GTG will ya?


----------



## Nuance

woodsart said:


> Well Bro, if I had packing I would send them to you.....if I could ever depart with them!!!:crying:
> 
> And, you won't have a fountek to compare with at the GTG will ya?


Unfortunately, no, we won't. I'd take you up on that offer if you had packaging, but I'd never want to make you part with those babies. They are oh so sweet looking! If I cannot swing the full Phil 2's I think I'll order the monitors.


----------



## ALMFamily

Which monitors are those Nuance?


----------



## woodsart

ALMFamily said:


> Which monitors are those Nuance?


Hey man, "B" is talking about the monitors mentioned above the Philharmonitor 2s. 

And, Mr. "B", if you can't get the Phil2s, you will be extremely happy with these puppies!!! Promise!!!

They are good looking as well.


----------



## ALMFamily

Doh - for some reason I was thinking of a smaller surround - I remember those monitors now (since I asked about the dimensions) and they are just a beautiful speaker. Thanks Rob!


----------



## woodsart

ALMFamily said:


> Doh - for some reason I was thinking of a smaller surround - I remember those monitors now (since I asked about the dimensions) and they are just a beautiful speaker. Thanks Rob!


Absolutely!!!

Really great sounding too!!


----------



## ALMFamily

Are you using those as surrounds Rob?


----------



## woodsart

ALMFamily said:


> Are you using those as surrounds Rob?


They are my PC 2 channel listening area, since I play on the PC a lot.....where I am now!

I use the Musical Paradise MP-301 MK2 and the HRT Music Streamer II+, great combination and great sound.


----------



## SteveCallas

Can you post more pictures of the Philharmonic II please? The black satin finish looks great. 

I would imagine dynamics aren't much of a concern with the RAAL and Neo8, but utilizing a single 8" driver to cover <650hz concerns me a bit when I think of my own usage, especially since it would appear the enclosure was designed to maximize extension. 13mm xmax is actually quite high for such a driver, but I wonder what might be achieved with two such drivers. Thoughts?


----------



## woodsart

SteveCallas said:


> Can you post more pictures of the Philharmonic II please? The black satin finish looks great.
> 
> I would imagine dynamics aren't much of a concern with the RAAL and Neo8, but utilizing a single 8" driver to cover <650hz concerns me a bit when I think of my own usage, especially since it would appear the enclosure was designed to maximize extension. 13mm xmax is actually quite high for such a driver, but I wonder what might be achieved with two such drivers. Thoughts?


Sure and also there other threads that will give you the info you need.....and what these speakers achieve is simply amazing.....and the finish is smooth and extremely well done and did I mention solid.

I need to take other pics, but for now this is a pretty decent one.

philharmonicaudio.com


----------



## Nuance

woodsart said:


> Hey man, "B" is talking about the monitors mentioned above the Philharmonitor 2s.
> 
> And, Mr. "B", if you can't get the Phil2s, you will be extremely happy with these puppies!!! Promise!!!
> 
> They are good looking as well.


Yup - that is correct.


----------



## Nuance

SteveCallas,

Here is the link to the Philharmonic 2's measurements. There is also a Philharmonic 3 that utilizes the ScanSpeak 22W8851T00 “Revelator” 8-inch woofer instead of the SB Acoustics 23NRXS45 in the Phil 2's. The latter reach down to 32Hz while the Phil 3's extend to 25Hz.

http://philharmonicaudio.com/philharmonic2.html


----------



## SteveCallas

I appreciate that but I'm talking about dynamic capability - the only way to measure that would be something like a compression test from 30-20khz. What I'm wondering is if the single woofer that appears to be in a cabinet designed for extension can keep up with the other two drivers when things get demanding.


----------



## woodsart

SteveCallas said:


> I appreciate that but I'm talking about dynamic capability - the only way to measure that would be something like a compression test from 30-20khz. What I'm wondering is if the single woofer that appears to be in a cabinet designed for extension can keep up with the other two drivers when things get demanding.


Dennis is probably the only one to answer that question and he certainly will....try the AVS or Audioholics where more active threads of the Phils are. Sorry!

Or contact him at Philharmonicaudio.com.


----------



## GranteedEV

SteveCallas said:


> I appreciate that but I'm talking about dynamic capability - the only way to measure that would be something like a compression test from 30-20khz. What I'm wondering is if the single woofer that appears to be in a cabinet designed for extension can keep up with the other two drivers when things get demanding.


They're not a speaker I would be trying to push to reference levels. However at the same time they can get louder than they need to. Cross them over to your subs around 100hz and I can't imagine a lack of dynamics in the typical room, at bearable SPLs. I'd give them a good > 300w @ 4 ohms though.


----------



## Nuance

As mentioned in the AVS thread, Dennis is in LA for the weekend and likely will not have access to the Internet until Monday. I don't know how loud the Philharmonics can be pushed before they audibly distort or compress, but probably far louder than I could stand. I would not choose them for a dedicated HT with intent to watch movies at reference levels, though.


----------



## bigbang

On the lines of the bottom octaves of this speaker, I have no doubt it would go low and loud enough in my set up with a sub at 70-80ish, BUT how does everything up to the 500ish x-over to the BG8 sound in this cab that was definately meant to reach lower than 80hz?

Does it sacrifrice puch or detail compared to a sealed or smaller cab coupled with a seperate sub?

I'm used to "ribbons"/"panels" that reach down in to the 200hz area (think Carver and VMPS) where the speed and focus is not lost on lower mids. Would the ported cab in the Phil 2's lose anything in this department?


----------



## GranteedEV

bigbang said:


> On the lines of the bottom octaves of this speaker, I have no doubt it would go low and loud enough in my set up with a sub at 70-80ish, BUT how does everything up to the 500ish x-over to the BG8 sound in this cab that was definately meant to reach lower than 80hz?


It is a TQWT, so there is no concession above 100hz despite the low tuning. The box construction maximizes lower midrange performance unlike typical vented loudspeakers which add their own character in the lower mids and bass. 



> Does it sacrifrice puch or detail compared to a sealed or smaller cab coupled with a seperate sub?


If the punch is there, it will be punchy, but it will not add artificial punch... I imagine it'll be a very dry, weighty, accurate bass. 



> Would the ported cab in the Phil 2's lose anything in this department?


While ports are a similar mechanism to a QWT, it's not quite the same thing, as the QWT factors in many more variables in final performance. The TQWT box will be very well-defined and clean, within the limits of what you can do in the room. 

That said, it is still a box speaker, and thus will load the room as a monopole. A dipole speaker loads the room a bit differently in that lower midrange in theory, though I'm not sure how that translates to our hearing mechanism.


----------



## caveman

Stopped reading at "deep base".


----------



## NWLanding

I'd be interested in seeing a pic of the back of the two cabinets. 

Thanks


----------



## HaymarketSquare

*Dennis Murphy's MBOW1-3 way speakers*

I built a pair of Dennis' MBOW1-3way speakers a number of years ago. I just love, love, love them!!! Huge sound, great imaging, wide soundstage, easy on the ears even when played loud.


----------



## woodsart

*Re: Dennis Murphy's MBOW1-3 way speakers*

Not sure there is anything Dennis has made sounds remotely bad, but he may disagree with me.

However..... since I owned/own 3 of his designs the CAOW2, Philharmonitor 2, and the Philharmonic 2, I can completely agree with your comments about "Huge sound, great imaging and wide soundstage. 

Those MBOW1s look very nice and I can imagine how they sound.

He is surely gonna get the BIG head someday.......


----------



## HaymarketSquare

The top cabinet is an MBOW1 with a modified crossover by Dennis. It houses a GR Research M130 midrange and a Hiquphone OW1 tweeter. The bottom cabinet houses a 10" Peerless 850146 CSC-X woofer (since discontinued).


----------



## woodsart

Sounds and looks like winners to me!


----------



## GranteedEV

*Re: Dennis Murphy's MBOW1-3 way speakers*



HaymarketSquare said:


> I built a pair of Dennis' MBOW1-3way speakers a number of years ago. I just love, love, love them!!! Huge sound, great imaging, wide soundstage, easy on the ears even when played loud.


Those look great! Welcome to HTS!


----------

